# Horse shopping - where to look



## pixie27 (29 June 2018)

Im having to retire my gorgeous gelding and now on the hunt for my next one. However due to hectic workload etc itd be much easier to go to a few different dealers and try a selection, rather than traipsing round the country to try one at a time. 

Looking for something with scope for BE100, and while I dont mind green, nothing too quirky. Retired boy had a fondness for bronking and fly bucks and I think Ive used all my luck up sticking on him. 

So does anyone have any recommendations of who to speak to? Ive got a few names down but would be good to get a couple more. Happy to go anywhere in the UK as long as there are a few good ones to try!


----------



## naza (29 June 2018)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## pixie27 (30 June 2018)

Based in south east England but happy to travel as far as needed


----------



## naza (30 June 2018)

I know a few from when I was looking for a horse...
Tomas Hanlon based near Marlborough
Shane Walsh
Amy Derber but think she only does sales livery so don't know how many she would have to show you whereas as the other 2 get their own in too.


----------



## spacefaer (30 June 2018)

Jack-Thomas Watson - in the north but sensibly priced  horses and they are as described
Ollie and Rachel Finnegan - Leicestershire. More expensive but again, a good selection


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 June 2018)

The facebook page  - Dodgy Dealers, is very useful.  Well worth a quick look before trekking off to a dealers yard.


----------



## nikicb (30 June 2018)

Definitely Tom Hanlon - he has a regular through put of horses but all stay with him for a reasonable amount of time.  They all get hacked regularly and do a variety of stuff before he sells them on.  If they need to stay with him for longer they do.  
https://www.facebook.com/tomas.hanlon


----------



## Auslander (1 July 2018)

Oh J - this is rotten news! I'm so sorry
Irish Horse Imports isn't far from you, and has a good reputation for decent green horses.


----------



## pixie27 (1 July 2018)

Thanks all, lots to speak to. And yep, will be doing my research on any dealer I plan on visiting/buying from. Got stung with my current/retired horse so wont make that mistake again. 



Auslander said:



			Oh J - this is rotten news! I'm so sorry
Irish Horse Imports isn't far from you, and has a good reputation for decent green horses.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - absolutely gutted but dont think F is too bothered by the news! Always forget about Irish Horse Imports, thank you for the tag.


----------



## ihatework (1 July 2018)

Depending on what it is you want then the ones I&#8217;d say take a look, in south central, at would be

Irish Horse Imports - do not expect any hand holding or fluffy sales. You will buy raw and take a bit of a gamble. They are cheaper though.

If Amber Woodhouse is back selling she might be worth a call, she takes a little more time turning them around so will be able to give you a better idea of what you are buying. They are continental horses, young and more expensive than IHI

Shane Walsh also has useful sorts in. He&#8217;s now buying in quite a few from France. More expensive than IHI but again he will have a better idea of what he is selling. He is a PITA comms wise but worth persevering.


----------



## spacefaer (1 July 2018)

nikicb said:



			Definitely Tom Hanlon - he has a regular through put of horses but all stay with him for a reasonable amount of time.  They all get hacked regularly and do a variety of stuff before he sells them on.  If they need to stay with him for longer they do.  
https://www.facebook.com/tomas.hanlon

Click to expand...

I went to see one he was selling on behalf of its owner. The horse was not at all as described or in the condition we were expecting from the advert. We bought the horse as having done our research with its previous owners, we liked it, but we certainly were not impressed - I would definitely not go back there again.


----------



## Sophire (3 July 2018)

So sorry 

Have you found somewhere for F to go now? Sorry I wasn't able to be of more help.
Can't really recommend anyone so not helpful!


----------



## hihosilver (3 July 2018)

Julia Martin southgate farm is fab! she will find you something and has a good reputation. I have bought 2 of her ISH both superb eventers. Google her, also she has a warranty and loads to look at depending on your budget.


----------



## MissGee (4 July 2018)

Can highly recommend Steve and Caroline Barnes of Springfield Irish Horses based in Nottinghamshire.  We have 2 fantastic ISHs from them.  Pm me if you want a number.


----------



## onemoretime (11 July 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			The facebook page  - Dodgy Dealers, is very useful.  Well worth a quick look before trekking off to a dealers yard.
		
Click to expand...

. Certainly agree with this.  Do lots of of checking up before travelling miles to look at horses not as described or drugged up.


----------



## _EVS_ (11 July 2018)

Apologies for hijacking but does any one have recommendations for the Worcestershire/Midlands area for show jumpers? Thanks x


----------



## Farma (12 July 2018)

Bellhouse stud in Essex, don't seem to really advertise but always have lovely competition horses bred and sold from there (I can vouch I have one and she is awesome!)


----------



## akyra (30 March 2019)

ihatework said:



			Depending on what it is you want then the ones I&#8217;d say take a look, in south central, at would be

Irish Horse Imports - do not expect any hand holding or fluffy sales. You will buy raw and take a bit of a gamble. They are cheaper though.

If Amber Woodhouse is back selling she might be worth a call, she takes a little more time turning them around so will be able to give you a better idea of what you are buying. They are continental horses, young and more expensive than IHI

Shane Walsh also has useful sorts in. He&#8217;s now buying in quite a few from France. More expensive than IHI but again he will have a better idea of what he is selling. He is a PITA comms wise but worth persevering.
		
Click to expand...

I know very well the French contact some lovely horses over there


----------



## TPO (30 March 2019)

Avonmill equestrian (owned by user Measles). Its central Scotland but close to airports/ train stations and the yard is close to major motorways. They have rave reviews and have found/sold some absolute crackers. Scottish prices tend to be more reasonable too


----------

